# manual choke install on 72 510 1600



## hedcase510 (Jul 22, 2005)

Haven't even attempted to do it yet, but has anyone done this project before? Looks pretty simple, I just want to gather some input before I dive in.

Thanks :thumbup:


----------



## 510Mods (Feb 21, 2005)

Sure, you can change it to a manual choke if its a stock carb. You didn't give us much info on the carb though. If it was stock, or a Weber? It would be easy either way.


----------



## hedcase510 (Jul 22, 2005)

510Mods said:


> Sure, you can change it to a manual choke if its a stock carb. You didn't give us much info on the carb though. If it was stock, or a Weber? It would be easy either way.


Woops- yeah, I just got the car three days ago, and it is my first non FI car. I believe it has a stock carb on it.


----------



## 210raptor (Apr 13, 2005)

welcome to the world of carbs!!


----------

